# Rpi 4 - problemi di avvio con ssh

## antonellocaroli

Scrivo anche qua, magari qualcuno di voi ne trova la soluzione.

il post originale é questo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1101274.html

con NeddySeagoon fino ad adesso non abbiamo trovato ne il problema ne la soluzione.

magari voi....

----------

## xdarma

Gironzolando durante la configurazione del kernel ho trovato questa voce:

```
CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_LATENT_ENTROPY
```

 *Quote:*   

>  By saying Y here the kernel will instrument some kernel code to
> 
> extract some entropy from both original and artificially created
> 
> program state.  This will help especially embedded systems where
> ...

 

Controlla che non sia già abilitata e, nel caso non lo sia, potresti tentare di abilitarla e ricompilare.

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Gironzolando durante la configurazione del kernel ho trovato questa voce:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_LATENT_ENTROPY
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie xdarma, non era selezionata nel kernel, ma comunque non risolve il problema....

ritarda sempre 3 minuti lo start di ssh

```
rc default logging started at Fri Sep 13 08:30:34 2019

 * WARNING: clock skew detected!

 * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting networkaudiod ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Fri Sep 13 08:33:21 2019
```

comunque temporaneamente ho risolto mascherando gli aggiornamenti di openssh e openssl 

```
>net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4

>dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r

```

----------

